# Score @ Michaels craft store



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

these buildings were $5 bucks each, not entirely to scale but not too shabby...i cant build them myself for that price

< alt="" Src="http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n283/bj6364/Garden%20Train/524a8493.jpgl" width="800" />


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

There is a "L" after the "jpg" in your link... wont work that way. 

THose wooden buildings look pretty good. I am surprised. 

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n283/bj6364/Garden Train/524a8493.jpg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just struck out at my local Michael's. I was looking for miniature wood cabinetry strips that can be used for model Victorian corbelling and false front building detailing but my local store stopped carrying the stuff. Now I'm going to have to find another Micheal's that does carry the stuff. Ugh!


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I have bought a few of these over the years and mine did not hold up very well to the weather. Maybe a few more coats of paint would have helped, but after only 2 years, they were looking pretty shabby.
Mark

*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny, I missed the wood buildings this weekend, but then I was looking for "glitter" houses for O tinplate Christmas Putzes....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

there now we can see the pic, not bad, just make sure to soak them in preserver and use good exterior paint.


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think "shabby" might look nice!


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks Smith! what source code did you use?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used several of the second from the right ones. If you make the doors and windows taller, they are ok, Except.... 
They don't like being left out in the snow - they'll come apart. The chimneys crack if they just get rained on. The bugs think their great - some for living, some for snacking. Maybe literally dunking/soaking them in water seal might help.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Go to Home Depot or Lowes and get some wood preservative to paint the bottoms with. Sit the buildings on cement and not directly on dirt. I used ceramic tiles for my bases or cement board (Hardi Board). This will minimize interference from termites


----------

